# Chaffhaye vs other options



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

We're almost through our first bag of chaffhaye, and the goats are finally all eating it. I _think_ the cost is about the same or maybe slightly less than baled alfalfa around here: a 50-lb bag of chaffhaye is running around $17 with out a bulk discount, while a +\- 100 lb bale of alfalfa or of orchard or Eastern Oregon hay is about $22. With the decrease in waste, I think the bag lasts almost as long as a bale, plus there's the added advantage of the fermentation.

Has anyone switched over completely from baled alfalfa and orchard or Eastern Oregon hay to chaffhaye? If so, any feedback? I'm trying to plan for winter.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We use chaf...our goats love it...it did take time for them to adjust. It took the place of alfalfa 100%...we buy 40 bags at a time on a pallet and get it for $11.05. On bag of chaf is suppose to equal 1 1/2 bales of 3 string alfalfa...we find they eat less hay..which is left out free choice...they are doing well on it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok you guys have me curious here now lol is it better for them to eat? Would they gain more weight off of it.....tell me about this lol 
Waist isn't a issue here because I don't put up with it.......except for the kids in the creep feeder, and those spoiled brats can waist, but I usually just gather it up and give to the does (on top of what they normally get) but if the kids would gain better on this stuff then I need to look into this lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I fed it in place of alfalfa pellets. Mine dove into it first time I put it in front of them. They did great on it. However, the price was getting prohibitive around here and I had to go back to the pellets.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ours are doing great on it and its our only non GMO source of alfalfa...so its a must around here..: ) as I said earlier..they eat less hay...there is NO WASTE! they eat and lick up every bit...we still feed grain since we do have milkers....its ideal for when pastured are bare too...here s a link you can read more on it..oh and the white stuff?......yeast! ....goats fight for it..dig for it..beg for it lol...its not mold...
http://www.chaffhaye.com/chaffhaye-for-goats/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

On the nutritional part it says as fed and also as dry......what's the difference? I think I'm going to buy a bag and see how it goes.....also how much it costs lol because I know hay being chopped up even dry they get so much more out of it and use less energy to digest, so this is basically chopped up with some added awesome in it lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The wet and dry can be confusing..here is a quote from the company to help explain



> * As Fed vs Dry Form
> Because we make a packaged feed we are required to show an "as fed" and "dry matter" basis. The dry matter basis assumes all the moisture was removed. This is presented to help people make a comparison between various feeds, all which have some amount of moisture. The "as fed" takes the moisture into account. The moisture of course has no nutritional value, but in the case of Chaffhaye it's that moisture that increases the nutritional value by increasing the digestibility and absorption. Feed labels can be very misleading. A product could have a great feed label but if that nutritional value is not absorbed and ends up on the ground as manure, you really haven't gotten what you paid for.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Chaffe Hay is basically haylage so it is 50 to 55 % moisture. As fed is right out of the bag, as dry is if you removed the moisture. 
One thing to remember with Chaffe Hay is that moisture makes up 50% of it's weight so, while it is high protein with a good amount fat and quality ingredients, there is less food in that 50 lb bag. Where you used to be able to feed 7 lbs of alfalfa pellets you will need to feed 14 lbs of Chaffe Hay to give the same amount of food.


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

I've not been able to make a good, dependable comparison between alfalfa hay, pellets, and Chaffhaye. I've mostly used pellets as a little bit of supplemental feed. But I have yet to really get down to business and figure out exactly what to feed whom, and costs.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I bought Chaffe Hay this time around but, I think I will switch back. The goats acted like they were starving until I doubled the amount I was feeding them. GMO's isn't a part of the decision in this case. Payback alfalfa pellets are grown in Oregon, 100% GMO free, and guaranteed organic (certified by Oregon Tilth). They cost me $15.99 per 50 lb bag.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Got it on the dry, thank you  
Basically I have everything the kids would want and can get full off of in the creep feeder, hay, pellets and grain, I want to make sure everyone gets something when they go in. It makes sense about the moisture and feeding more. Everyone is just eating up the pellets and they now have it at $17 for 50lbs......that's so much more then our hay. BUT they are eating the pellets for the first time out of all the kids I've ever had so maybe I should just leave them be, or try the chaff hay but still leave the alfalfa pellets.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> payback alfalfa pellets are grown in Oregon, 100% GMO free, and guaranteed organic (certified by Oregon Tilth).


sure wish we could get it here...but my girls love the chaf and are doing well on it..but yes..it take more to feed but seems to last longer and again..no waste so We are happy about that


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If it helps you any, here's what I'm going to do this winter...

I bought 85 bales of 3rd cutting local grass from late last year. This hay was stored properly in a nice barn owned by riding stable. It's from 3 different dealers so, there is a mix of Timothy/Orchard, Orchard/Teff, and Oat hays. Got a nice deal on it too. 

Does will get 2 lbs of alfalfa pellets daily plus their grain, almost the same mix I gave you to try. 
Full sized wethers and the buck will get 2 lbs of alfalfa pellets and whole oats mixed with barley, only as needed. 
Nigie wethers will get 1 lb of alfalfa pellets and no grain at all. If they need weight, they will be given a couple Tablespoons of whey pellets. 

I also store squash, turnips, mangles, carrots, some pumpkin, apples, rosehips, etc. This is given in moderation over the winter to provide vitamins while it lasts.


----------



## F-A-R-MdotUS (May 18, 2015)

goathiker said:


> If it helps you any, here's what I'm going to do this winter...
> 
> I bought 85 bales of 3rd cutting local grass from late last year. This hay was stored properly in a nice barn owned by riding stable. It's from 3 different dealers so, there is a mix of Timothy/Orchard, Orchard/Teff, and Oat hays. Got a nice deal on it too.


Just wondering if you have fed any of the Teff grass to your herd, I am thinking about putting 5 acres of hay up next season and was looking at Teff because of its weight controlling properties in horses .. do your goats like it?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would like to know too because I bought some a few years ago and mine totally refused to eat it.......and I'm not talking after a day giving in and giving something else, it sat there for 4 days and they left it and even went out to eat tar weed lol that's been the one grass hay they have totally refused but they are not overly thrilled with any grass hay. I was a little worried when I bought some weedy alfalfa last year, I got a whole truck load but they loved that, even the bales that were more weeds then alfalfa, so my brother has been cutting the edge of my parents hay fields for me......oat hay though they totally love, the only hay they like more is alfalfa. Oat and wheat see to be the new it thing for horses around here so it's now only $1 cheaper then alfalfa


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They don't eat it well, those bales get a lot more sorting through, luckily there's very few of them. There's also a few bales of Tricale that I'm saving for late pregnancy does. Have you thought about Pea and Oat/Tridicale/Spelt hay? I'd pay a bunch for something so perfect for goats. I know first hand that goats do love Tridicale and Spelt hays.


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

My three minis will not eat grass hay. It's actually really, really annoying because we have friends who sell very nice grass hay for a very reasonable price. 

They do love orchard/Eastern Oregon hay, but that's as expensive as alfalfa. 

Will the oat/barley/pea/seed mix work for Magda? I've not been feeding Junia grain at all, and she's probably on the verge of a little too chubby. But maybe I should be? We're hoping to breed her in November, Magda next month.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, the mix will work for Magda. 
For Julia wait until a month before you want to breed her and give her a bit of grain starting then. Keep her Selenium and Iodine (kelp) up really well during that month and through the first month of her pregnancy. Then feed only as needed until the 4th month to prevent too big of kids but still give the energy she needs those last 2 months.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Jasmar, I couldn't help but laugh at your minis not eating grass hay. My Nigerians are picky about their grass hay too. 

Our first year, I bought an amazingly nice (and expensive) orchard grass, alfalfa mix. They wasted most of it. That same year I had bought a couple cheap, weedy, pasture grass, bales that I planned on feeding to keep them busy on long winter days...they devoured it! Last year, I got alfalfa for them and they were pretty indifferent to it. 

So, this year, we are back to the pasture grass hay. It's better than the first year but still not what I would call high quality. They'll also get grain and alfalfa pellets while we're milking though!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A lot of times they act picky because they know someone will feed them something else :lol: 

The no real big difference between valley orchard grass and eastern orchard grass, they are messing with you, Jasmar. It all looks different when the choice is to eat what is put in front of them or go out in the rain to graze :lol: 
Jeter will eat whatever you want to feed him, he knows better. Is he putting on weight yet? The old does here are looking much better. The parasite outbreak we had hit the old ones hard. The parasites were killed but, they hadn't gained their weight back yet when I brought him up. Kind of been a frustrating time.


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

He is doing well, though I haven't worked on his hooves yet, poor guy. Life here has been chaotic lately! But he's happy, and gaining weight, and I learned that goats can growl: Magda is SO frustrated and mad about him! She growls at him. It's hilarious.

They love eastern or orchard, but not plain, cheap, generic grass hay. Stinkers.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My dad is so stingy with his Tricale  and I kinda don't blame him. It's starting to become such a hit that the seeds are getting to be quite expensive. But rye went up too which nothing is overly happy about eating around here so I told him pay the extra and do all the fields in Tricale, so maybe he will share this year lol. So far no one within 3 hours of me sells the stuff. I think we are a little behind on the it things in this area lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok back to chaffhay, went to the feed store for salt and propane and they had a sign for it, I asked and it was $13, so figured why no and grabbed a bag.......let the test begin lol. I'll leave the normal hay and alfalfa pellets out and just put a little in and see if they like it. Worse case spent $13 for nothing and I'll feed it to the does who basically eat anything......except for grass hay lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually if they do decide to pig out on this stuff will it give them the runs or loose poop? I have someone coming tomorrow for some kids and I'm selling some Wethers at the sale on Saturday, so should I wait till Sunday?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, it could soften them up. You might want to wait or just put a handful out for now.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe I'll try a handful just to see if they like it and put some out on Sunday.


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

Mine didn't want it at first (well, Jeter did, but he will eat anything!). But they did get used to it within a week or so.

These are the same goats that didn't want alfalfa pellets when I first offered those, either, and now they melee over them.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just switched to Chaffhaye. I feed it to them morning and night, and our local grass hay from our field at night. Since the store in Enumclaw sells payback products I might see what they think of the pellets. 1 main reason why is because the lady is very hard to get a hold of...., but my clan LOVES Chaffhaye


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I'm thinking its a no go on the kids lol they all pretty much took a nibble and spit it out. I got a handful and offered to a yearling and she nibbled it and saw a doe coming and almost took my hand off so that's good.
I do have to laugh, my son is 8 and he was with me when I opened it. We looked inside and he said I think that's rotten! I said no that's how it is, I got a handful and he got a smell of it and said yes that's rotten, don't feed it! I said I'm only putting a handful out to see if they like it and he said yeah or kill them lol so he's not impressed with the stuff and is sure I'm trying to kill them lol I have to admit it's pretty nasty smelling!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought so too. I still have one little girl who won't eat it, but the other kids finally dove in. My milk girls fight over the stuff, they love it. Their milk is great too..


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Our goats love chaffhaye and is $5 cheaper than alfalfa pellets. Goats cant eat the alfalfa pellets we can get cause they are too hard. ( horses have a hard time eating them)

Thats all we fed our dairy girls. No grains and they maintained weight very well.


----------

